# Igloo cooler question



## G Duck (Jul 10, 2010)

Does anybody have a better fix for igloo cooler hinges? 
I now have four coolers that are now tuperware tops. West marine has them for $8 bucks a set, dont feel like spending that on older coolers.  I have seen folks use webbing, or metal hinges. I want something that will last longer.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 10, 2010)

shrink wrap tape


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2010)

leather patches?


----------



## flying9 (Jul 10, 2010)

boat winch strap
screwed to cooler and lid


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Jul 10, 2010)

cut a patch out of blue jeans folded in half will work forever


----------



## sea trout (Jul 10, 2010)

u get mudminnow 2 send u some "zip system" tape. his company developed it to waterproof tape the seems on partical board siding....they had to recall it all cause it was too strong, wont come off. ever. i use it for hinges on my 2 big igloos. also use it to hold the floor together in creampuff. i only have a half a role left and i keep it onboard incase i bust a hole in the hull.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 10, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> leather patches?



I take leather (old boots work) and use them as a hinge by screwing the leather into the cooler and lid.  I have had one like this for 3 years.  Cooler is in perfect condition.  Works great.


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2010)

sea trout said:


> u get mudminnow 2 send u some "zip system" tape. his company developed it to waterproof tape the seems on partical board siding....they had to recall it all cause it was too strong, wont come off. ever. i use it for hinges on my 2 big igloos. also use it to hold the floor together in creampuff. i only have a half a role left and i keep it onboard incase i bust a hole in the hull.



i need some of that. duct tape wearin' thin on some of my repairs....


----------



## d-a (Jul 10, 2010)

G Duck said:


> Does anybody have a better fix for igloo cooler hinges?
> I now have four coolers that are now tuperware tops. West marine has them for $8 bucks a set, dont feel like spending that on older coolers.  I have seen folks use webbing, or metal hinges. I want something that will last longer.



Buy a YETI. 

But i had the best luck with 4 leather patches on each of my 120 igloo's

d-a


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 10, 2010)

d-a said:


> Buy a YETI.
> 
> But i had the best luck with 4 leather patches on each of my 120 igloo's
> 
> d-a



a couple of my friends have yeti's. they are amazing.


----------



## akiahunter (Jul 10, 2010)

i replaced mine with metal hinges, but i dont have a problem with the hinges themselves, but the screws wallowin out and gettin loose all the time think im goin try to use some pop rivots this time around and maybe theyll hold up


----------



## sea trout (Jul 11, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> i need some of that. duct tape wearin' thin on some of my repairs....



seriously wharfrat??? pm me a place to mail it and we'll mail u a roll!


----------



## chadf (Jul 11, 2010)

sea trout said:


> seriously wharfrat??? pm me a place to mail it and we'll mail u a roll!



i wanna know more about this tape.
pm me plz!


----------



## Havana Dude (Jul 11, 2010)

I use old firehose on mine when they break.


----------



## d-a (Jul 11, 2010)

akiahunter said:


> i replaced mine with metal hinges, but i dont have a problem with the hinges themselves, but the screws wallowin out and gettin loose all the time think im goin try to use some pop rivots this time around and maybe theyll hold up



Use 5200 on your screws when you install them. It will fill the holes in and be stronger than the plactic around it.

d-a


----------



## G Duck (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for all of these, I might try the leather option. If I can just find some old boots! 
Sea Trout, that is some strong stuff, have used it before on jobs. I will save some nextime. 
As for the Yeti, I know that would be a lifetime cooler, but it would not last in the back of the truck. I would have to lock and chain it down.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 11, 2010)

G Duck said:


> Thanks for all of these, I might try the leather option. If I can just find some old boots!
> Sea Trout, that is some strong stuff, have used it before on jobs. I will save some nextime.
> As for the Yeti, I know that would be a lifetime cooler, but it would not last in the back of the truck. I would have to lock and chain it down.



g duck! do you have the stuff from like 5 yrs ago, or recent tape. it's the tape from 5 or 6 yrs ago that was ridiculous! but yeah save what u dont use. it will hold anything together. 
guys, i'll find out from mudminnow when he gets back from florida and our dad to see how much of this we have left, and i'll get back to ya'll. i've been using the same roll for 5 yrs!


----------



## G Duck (Jul 11, 2010)

The stuff I had was more recent. I did have a sample kit of the zip products, from a friend in Milledgeville who works for Advantech. 
I could not get it apart. I guess the new stuff is not as strong


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jul 12, 2010)

a piece of a leather belt should work well too.   

I'd love to have a Yeti.  I looked at one a couple days ago and decided I'm doomed to be an Igloo man


----------



## one_shot (Jul 13, 2010)

Igloo cooler hinges don't hold up long,
I replaced 6 with rubberbelted  irrigation hose.


----------



## mountainpass (Jul 17, 2010)

Take a 2-liter coke bottle cut a piece twice as big as the old hinge. Then fold it in half(makes it stronger than a single piece), then use the old screws. Lasts for years, and can be bought in different colors(mountain dew, etc....) if clear bothers you.


----------



## stev (Jul 17, 2010)

tow strap pieces


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jul 17, 2010)

d-a said:


> Buy a YETI.
> 
> But i had the best luck with 4 leather patches on each of my 120 igloo's
> 
> d-a




Buy a YETi they are simply the best and you can't break them. Other than that square leather patches


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jul 17, 2010)

G Duck said:


> Thanks for all of these, I might try the leather option. If I can just find some old boots!
> Sea Trout, that is some strong stuff, have used it before on jobs. I will save some nextime.
> As for the Yeti, I know that would be a lifetime cooler, but it would not last in the back of the truck. I would have to lock and chain it down.




The Yeti has a place to hook in a pad lock. Now whats your exuse?


----------



## G Duck (Jul 17, 2010)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> The Yeti has a place to hook in a pad lock. Now whats your exuse?



I guess the $300.00 part.......


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 17, 2010)

I have Thermos, Igloo, and Coleman coolers and all hinges are worn out. I think they design them that way. I have put metal hinges on one but that was an expensive fix. The belt idea is one that I have not thought of. Think I'll go to Goodwill and find a thick and wide old belt.


----------



## dog1 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Hinges*

I have several coolers from 100 qts down with broken hinges.  I've always replaced them with metal hinges from the hardware store.  When I install them, I use a slightly larger screw and the clear silicone.  Haven't had one come lose in years..


dog1


----------



## Steyr (Jul 19, 2010)

Cut the tongues from old hunting or work boots. Innertubes work and wench straps, old heater hose is great .


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jul 19, 2010)

Go to the junk yard and get a couple seatbelts, cut them with the soldering iron, punch the holes with it too. Those last better than anything I tried yet!

Jim K


----------



## DUKE03 (Jul 21, 2010)

orange road cone cut some squares works well


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 21, 2010)

them nylon straps like you bind stuff down in your truck. Cut off a piece or two, burn the edges and screw on. Good to go for 10 years.
The wider trucker type nylon stuff works better


----------



## G Duck (Jul 26, 2010)

Went with the leather patches, so far so good. Now I have two more to do. Thanks for all of the Ideas, but ended up cutting up some old penny loafers for the job. I may need to hit the wifes closet next for some more shoes!


----------



## brunofishing (Jul 28, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> a couple of my friends have yeti's. they are amazing.



I got a rough neck and love it.


----------



## BCAPES (Jul 28, 2010)

I took a mildewed old life jacket and cut the straps off with the clasps attached.

I attached the strap from the back side of the cooler, over the lid and to the front side.  The clasps work to keep the lid shut and the strap works as a hinge also.  When you need to open the cooler, just seperate the clasp and you are good to go

Keeps my fish from jumping out when I am fishing from my jonboat and using it as a livewell too!!


----------



## badkarma (Jul 28, 2010)

Use toggle bolts with the metal hinges and then should stay just fine.  Should be less than $5 for everything.


----------



## G Duck (Jul 28, 2010)

I went with leather, bc anything other than stainless will not last long here. put a fancy new Igloo stainless latch on it, and it is like new
Just have two more to do.


----------



## dogonenuts (Aug 8, 2010)

*G Duck, buying the Yeti will be cheaper than*

going into your wife's closet!


----------



## sleepindawg (Aug 8, 2010)

I went to Ag Supply and bought a couple of sets of new Igloo hinges


----------

